# "Error" message



## Parla

Several times, just after I've posted a reply in a thread, a message has popped up telling me that I must wait a certain number of seconds before doing that. The number has been 29 or 30. But it doesn't delete my post or require that I post it again.

What does it mean? 30 seconds after _what_? If it's an error, why is it let stand? What is one supposed to do in response to that message?

Edit: It just happened again: "You must wait at least 30 seconds . . . " !

I hadn't done anything for at least that long. It had taken me at least two or three minutes to compose my post. What's going on?


----------



## DonnyB

I've had that error message when* reporting* a post: the system won't accept what it thinks is a second report within 30 seconds of the first one.  But not when simply posting a reply.


----------



## Kelly B

Yes, I'm pretty sure it's set up that way to slow spammers down. You have to wait 30 seconds between posts of any sort, I think, whether you're trying to start new threads, post within threads or send reports. I think it's probably a necessary evil. Those folks selling shoes are amazingly fast, and they can make quite a mess before they're blocked.

I do wonder, though, whether the delay on reports could be pulled off. For example, yesterday I found a bunch of old threads that contained the answer to a new question, but there's no way the thread starter would have found them, because the titles were vague and the keyword is usually used in a different context. Adding a particular context word to the title would make them easily searchable. I wanted to save the mods the trouble of finding them all again, so I reported each thread to suggest the title change, but I had to waaaaaaaait after eeeeeeach. #firstworldproblems


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, there is a 30-second limit. I think it is the same as we had with vBulletin.  I checked to see if I could waive that limit for Senior Members, but it is not possible.


----------



## Parla

But it doesn't seem to know how to tell time: I've had these messages when I've just arrived in the forum and I've just posted a message but hadn't been in the forum for _hours_ prior to that. (And of course it happens _after the message has already been posted_; that is, the "uh-oh, you can't do that, you have to wait" comes after you've already done it.)


----------



## Kelly B

Are you perhaps double-clicking post reply, so that it thinks you're trying to post the same thing twice? That might be another problem the delay is intended to prevent, I don't know....


----------



## Parla

Thanks for the thought, Kelly, but nope, just one click.


----------



## mkellogg

Parla, it sounds like a bug in the software (that I can't do much about).  Is anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Parla, it sounds like a bug in the software (that I can't do much about). Is anybody else experiencing this?


No, everything works fine for me.


----------

